

100 Useful Eclipse Shortcuts - javaexp
http://www.javaexperience.com/100-useful-eclipse-shortcuts/

======
DrinkWater
In my last company, Eclipse was mandatory. Thank God, i don't have to use this
piece-of-shit application ever again.

Just looking at

88\. Alt+Shift+M: Extract to method 89\. Alt+Shift+L: Extract local variables

should give you the creeps.

------
V-2
I especially like

    
    
       52.	Ctrl+X: Cut
       53.	Ctrl+C: Copy
       54.	Ctrl+V: Paste
    

Got it memorized, sir. I'm also very glad someone shed light on the mystery of
Shift+Up, Ctrl+A, Ctrl+Left or, Lord help us, Insert ("switch between
overwrite and insert mode") ;)

------
JimmaDaRustla
My favourite is ALT+F4...

------
alisnic
This is a joke, right?

~~~
richo
Given the username and the domain, I'm thinking not.

------
idoco
Is there a shortcut to install IntelliJ? ;)

------
Flavius
These look pretty useful, but I can't find the uninstall shortcut in that
list. :(

~~~
ajanuary
For Kepler SP1 on Windows it's:

alt+h, a, i, right, right, right, shift+tab, right, tab, down, down, down,
down, down, down, down, down, down, down, down, down, down, down, down, down,
down, down, down, down, down, down, down, down, down, down, down, down, down,
down, right, right, right, right, right, right, right, right, right, right,
right, right, right, right, right, right, right, right, right, right, right,
right, right, right, right, right, right, right, shift+end, ctrl+c, alt+f4,
win+r, c, m, d, enter, r, m, d, i, r, space, alt+space, e, p, /, s, /, q,
enter

------
boncye
great list

